# Ο ποιητής της θάλασσας ...



## JimAdams (Mar 25, 2009)

Γεια σας! Κάνω μια εργασία στην οποία χρειάζεται να αναφέρω κάποιους τίτλους των μελοποιημένων ποιημάτων του Νίκου Καββαδία, στα αγγλικά. Έχω ενδοιασμούς ως προς κάποια. Συγκεκριμένα, πώς θα αποδώσω τους τίτλους _''Αρμίδα'', ''Καραντί'', ''Πικρία_'' και _''το μαχαίρι''_. Μέχρι στιγμής, σκέφτηκα το ''αρμίδα'' να το αποδώσω σαν ''στόλος'' γιατί απ' όσο γνωρίζω αυτή είναι η ουσιαστική σημασία (ή κάνω λάθος;). Το καραντί είναι ορολογία που αν και βρήκα πως ετυμολογείται, δεν γνωρίζω αν χρησιμοποιούν παρεμφερή όρο και σε άλλη γλώσσα. Όσο για το ''μαχαίρι'', το ''knife'' μοιάζει ίσως προφανές, αλλά σκέφτηκα μήπως θα ταίριαζε καλύτερα η απόδοση του ''στιλέτου'' ή κάτι τέτοιο (αν κρίνουμε κι από την γλαφυρή περιγραφή που του δίνει στο τραγούδι). Επίσης, το _''Kuro Siwo'' _(όπως είναι καταχωρημένο στις ελληνικές εκδόσεις του δίσκου), βρήκα ότι διεθνώς ονομάζεται ''_kuroshio_''. Πιστεύετε πως πρέπει να κρατήσω την αρχική μορφή, μιας κ είναι ήδη σε λατινικό αλφάβητο, ή να του κάνω μετάφραση; Μακροσκελές το μήνυμα μου, αλλά ελπίζω σε κάποιες προτάσεις! Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!


----------



## somnambulist (Mar 25, 2009)

Εδώ θα βρεις μερικά ποιήματα μεταφρασμένα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2009)

Και οπωσδήποτε από εδώ φρόντισε να κατεβάσεις το γλωσσάρι:
http://homepages.pathfinder.gr/endymionpubl/Glossarikav.pdf


----------



## sarant (Mar 25, 2009)

Το Κουροσίβο θα το γράψεις όπως είναι καθιερωμένο στα τσέχικα, θα έλεγα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2009)

Εγώ δεν ξέρω τσέχικα, αλλά Kuro Siwo το έχει στον τίτλο και Kuro Siwo το έγραφαν παλιά και οι Άγγλοι:
1885 Sir J. Murray in Encycl. Brit. XVIII. 118/2 The Kuro-Siwo or Japan current---wholly a warm oceanic river during the S.E. monsoon similar to the Gulf Stream of the Atlantic.

Armida η Αρμίδα, ο αστεροειδής (αν ισχύει).

Για το καραντί προτείνω _The swell_ (από ναυτικό λεξικό. Και swell = the rising and falling movement of a large area of the sea as a long wave travels through it without breaking).

Για το μαχαίρι θα προτιμούσα το προφανές, _The knife_, παρά το _The dagger_ που έχει γράψει στη μετάφραση που είπαμε παραπάνω.


----------



## JimAdams (Mar 25, 2009)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ .... Και κυρίως για την ταχύτητα!


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2009)

Κάτσε, έχει περίμενε η υπόθεση, να περάσει και κανένας καββαδιστής...

Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω πού μπορεί να ήξερε ο Καββαδίας αυτόν τον περίεργο αστεροειδή. Γιατί να μην είναι παραφθορά του αρμιδιού;

Αντιγράφω από Γεωργακά:
*αρμίδι *[arm'ði] το(1) fish. fishing line (syn αρμιδιά, ορμιά, πετονιά) ο ψαράς άρχισε ν' αμολάει το ~ (Segditsas) | ο αφρός του κυμάτου αμποδάει το μάτι του ψαριού να ξεκαθαρίσει τ' ~ (Bastias) | σήκωνε το μακρύ καλάμι … και πετούσε το ~ πέρα, εκεί που αρχίζαν τα νερά να σκουραίνουν (Tsirkas) | τα πρωινά έβγαζε πεταλίδες και τις πουλούσε ή ψάρευε με το ~ (G.-A. Mangakis) | poem … όπως ψαράς που κάθεται και σέρνει με τ' αγκίστρι | και με το λιναρένιο ~ του τρανό απ' το κύμα ψάρι (Homer Il 16.408 Kaz-Kakr) | τ' ~ αυτό δεν έπιασε ούτε λέπι (Stavrou Ar). (2) naut tripping line θα αλλάξουμε τα αρμίδια της σκότας. [fr MG αρμίδι (and dial αρμίδι Cycl) <- ορμίδι (MEE, s. ορμίδι; Du Cange; and dial in Artaki, Panormos of Bithynia, and Crete) § ορμίδιον (schol. Opp., Halieut. 2.123), this being der of MG ορμιά (Mich. Akominatos, Tα σωζόμενα 2.405, line 23; cf dial ModG αρομιά in Dodecanese: Symi), this fr AG Ξ ρμιά. Cf Koukoules, BBΠ 5.333] 

Από την άλλη υπάρχει η Αρμίδα του Τορκουάτο Τάσο και η έκφραση «ο κήπος της Αρμίδας» για έναν τόπο ηδονής, αλλά τρέχα γύρευε... (Βέβαια, κι αυτή Armida είναι στα αγγλικά.)


----------



## JimAdams (Mar 25, 2009)

Χμμμ, για δείτε κι αυτό....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Armida

Διάβασα ψάχνοντας οτι πιθανώς ο τίτλος είναι εμπνευσμένος απο την εν λόγω κυρία (μέσω του έργου της Όπερας)


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2009)

Όπως θα δεις σ' αυτό το μπλογκ, η _Πικρία_ έχει μεταφραστεί _Bitterness_ από την Gail Holst.

Και μια και την _Αρμίδα_ την έχουν κάνει _Armida_, μην μπερδεύεσαι με το αρμίδι.


----------

